# Only a Liberal would suggest this to protect Schools and Students....



## nononono (Apr 8, 2018)

*This is no Joke either !*




*AYFKM?*
16 days ago
*PA Superintendent: Arm Students With a Bucket of Rocks*

*




*

 The superintendent of Pennsylvania’s Blue Mountain School District told state lawmakers that students could protect themselves in an active shooter situation by throwing rocks, according to WNEP. “Every classroom has been equipped with a five-gallon bucket of river stone,” Dr. David Helsel told the state’s House Education Committee last week. “If an armed intruder attempts to gain entrance into any of our classrooms, they will face a classroom full students armed with rocks and they will be stoned.” Hesel said that he “just had the idea of river stone,” claiming that “they’re the right size for hands, you can throw them very hard and they will create or cause pain, which can distract.” According to Hesel, the rocks are seen as a last resort, with more secure entrances and children learning how to properly barricade doors as the primary responses in an active shooter situation.




*Speechless......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 8, 2018)

nononono said:


> *This is no Joke either !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dumb as a bucket of rocks.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Quite Biblical.


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Quite Biblical.



*And your viewpoint on this is .....?*


----------

